# bridge and track joint



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

My Atlas trestle track joins the HO track glued to Woodland foam bed and riser set. The trestle is supported by a Atlas #12 pier. The connection isn't exactly smooth and not easily joined together. A sharp edge on the track joint. The trains move over the joint ok, but what about damage to wheels? I need the foam track bed to connect rest of set. What can be done to smooth the track joint, wood blocks, Legos, what? I used Atlas piers for the even heights for the trestle is 18" long.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's what I would look at doing. Find something you can use as shims to level it out, balsa wood sheet, plastic just work it and see what happens


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As David suggests, a shim under the lower track will make 'em match.
Depends on the difference. Might try something as simple as card stock
or a piece cut from a cereal box. Use as many as needed to get the even
match.

If it's still rough, maybe you could clamp it, temporarily, to make it even,
then solder the joiners. That'll hold it.

Doubt the joint will do much harm to wheels, but it sure could cause
some derailments.

Don


----------

